# I caved and finally bought Gus a stroller!!



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

We're going to Charleston, SC for a long weekend this Friday and will be participating in a dog friendly, 90-min, walking ghost tour of the city. Since I've been itching to get him a stroller, this was all the push I needed to go ahead and purchase one for my spoiled fluffster. 

This is was I bought: Pet Gear No Zip Happy Trails Standard Pet Stroller | eBay I like that it has the bar, and is a no-zip stroller. Also, at $70 with free 2-day shipping, figured it was a good deal. :thumbsup: 

Now I need you all to tell me that I'm gonna use this stroller ALL THE TIME and that I didn't waste my money! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

How exciting!! I want to get a stroller to use when I exercise (walk fast) outside. I want one with good wheels so I don't wear the treads off them, lol. Its so hard to tell by just looking online. I want to push one and make sure my feet don't kick the back of it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I like that it doesn't have zippers but worried that my Escape artist Yorkie would figure it out. I just got this one last month. We haven't used it yet, too cold to go anywhere!

Petzip Dog Stroller Monogram Jogger


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool! I've never seen a no-zip one before. 

I love, love, love Charleston! I wish I could meet y'all there this weekend. We're 90 minutes away in Columbia. Other than the tour, there's lots of walking that can be done in Charleston. So, you'll get plenty of use out of the stroller this weekend. Just tell Gus not to bark away the ghosts on your tour, lol. We've been on several tours - some day time and some night time. Some riding the horse and buggy and some walking. My favorite was the walking night ghost tour. But any of them are great! Have fun!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Cool! I've never seen a no-zip one before.
> 
> I love, love, love Charleston! I wish I could meet y'all there this weekend. We're 90 minutes away in Columbia. Other than the tour, there's lots of walking that can be done in Charleston. So, you'll get plenty of use out of the stroller this weekend. Just tell Gus not to bark away the ghosts on your tour, lol. We've been on several tours - some day time and some night time. Some riding the horse and buggy and some walking. My favorite was the walking night ghost tour. But any of them are great! Have fun!


Aw, Pam! It would've been awesome to meet up! It's good to know that there are lots of things to do in the city. We're actually not 100% sure if we'll end up there. We're supposed to visit my fiancé's grandparents in Charlotte this weekend but his grandma isn't feeling well and might not feel up to having visitors over. We figured since we're already renting a car, might as well make a mini vacay out of it 

The ghost tour starts at 8pm! I am sooo excited for it! And I hope Gus behaves too :blush:

There's also a plantation tour that allows dogs as long as they're being carried and they're allowed in the gardens too. I love how Charleston seems to have so many dog-friendly places/activities :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Allison, your gonna use this stroller ALL THE TIME and you didn't waste your money!:thumbsup:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I like that it doesn't have zippers but worried that my Escape artist Yorkie would figure it out. I just got this one last month. We haven't used it yet, too cold to go anywhere!
> 
> Petzip Dog Stroller Monogram Jogger


Nice Deborah!! Will you take two dogs at a time or can all four snuggle in? You need to get it out and try it out in the house. :aktion033: Dewey asked me to say that. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

lynda said:


> Allison, your gonna use this stroller ALL THE TIME and you didn't waste your money!:thumbsup:


Heheh. Very good, Lynda! Thank you!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You won't regret having a stroller.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I love my stroller...it comes in really handy. We are thinking of doing a weekend in New Orleans in March. My husband lived there for years and is dying to show me the places he used to go to. I know they have lots of outdoor cafes so her stroller will come in handy.*

*The problem is finding a dog friendly hotel near the French quarter that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. He wanted to stay at the Cornstalk Inn, but they don't allow pets.*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought Matilda her stroller 7 years ago, we use it all the time, you are going to be soooooo glad you got yours, Matilda's is a Happy Trails, it has been through a lot, and looks like new


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Depending on where you live (winters I rarely use my stroller) and how much you travel, you may not use it _all_ the time. But you will love love love having it for those times that you really do need it, and you won't regret having it one little bit!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I wasn't sure about having a stroller either, now that I have it I wonder how I managed without it.

Nancy, DH and I stayed at the Cornstalk 40+ years ago on our honeymoon. Beautiful.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I like that it doesn't have zippers but worried that my Escape artist Yorkie would figure it out. I just got this one last month. We haven't used it yet, too cold to go anywhere!
> 
> Petzip Dog Stroller Monogram Jogger


I love your stroller, Deb! I looked at that too but it seems too big for just one fluff. Love the 4 wheels though


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LilGusDog said:


> I love your stroller, Deb! I looked at that too but it seems too big for just one fluff. Love the 4 wheels though


Yes, it'll fit 2 at a time. It seems small to me, because I have a HUGE stroller that all four fit in.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, we are all such enablers on here! I saw this thread and couldn't resist...I had been thinking of buying a nicer stroller for when it gets warmer out and I start going to more outdoor restaurants and events with the pups. I had a coupon and with free shipping, it was a GREAT deal! 

PROMENADE Pet Stroller by Gen7Pets


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Do it, Nida!! :thumbsup: :chili: :thumbsup:

I love the Gen7pets strollers, too. I seriously considered the Regal but was won over by the zipper-less stroller.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LilGusDog said:


> Do it, Nida!! :thumbsup: :chili: :thumbsup:
> 
> I love the Gen7pets strollers, too. I seriously considered the Regal but was won over by the zipper-less stroller.


It's been bought! :chili: Now we'll both need to share pictures with our pups in their new strollers!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay, we are all such enablers on here! I saw this thread and couldn't resist...I had been thinking of buying a nicer stroller for when it gets warmer out and I start going to more outdoor restaurants and events with the pups. I had a coupon and with free shipping, it was a GREAT deal!
> 
> PROMENADE Pet Stroller by Gen7Pets


You are going to LOVE this stroller! It's by far my favorite stroller to date. And believe me I've looked at them all.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You are going to LOVE this stroller! It's by far my favorite stroller to date. And believe me I've looked at them all.


Thank you Crystal for recommending it! I saw you posted about it in Alison's other thread and I really liked the look of it. I just hope both Bailey and Emma can fit in to it together!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you Crystal for recommending it! I saw you posted about it in Alison's other thread and I really liked the look of it. I just hope both Bailey and Emma can fit in to it together!!


They can. I honestly don't think it's a large stroller in looks or how it maneuvers. And it folds up so compact. Yet the well they sit in is spacious. I like having a bigger well for even just one of mine because I will often have my purse in there or a bag of something.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay, we are all such enablers on here! I saw this thread and couldn't resist...I had been thinking of buying a nicer stroller for when it gets warmer out and I start going to more outdoor restaurants and events with the pups. I had a coupon and with free shipping, it was a GREAT deal!
> 
> PROMENADE Pet Stroller by Gen7Pets



Wow, this looks like a GREAT stroller!!! But I have three strollers at the moment....I must not buy another....I MUST NOT buy another....:innocent:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> They can. I honestly don't think it's a large stroller in looks or how it maneuvers. And it folds up so compact. Yet the well they sit in is spacious. I like having a bigger well for even just one of mine because I will often have my purse in there or a bag of something.


 Thanks!!! I can't wait to get it and start using it! :chili:



The A Team said:


> Wow, this looks like a GREAT stroller!!! But I have three strollers at the moment....I must not buy another....I MUST NOT buy another....:innocent:


LOL Pat! I predict your stroller collection will rival your carrier collection soon enough :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh no you di'int! Just kidding. I love that you got a stroller. My husband would die, but I'd do it anyway if I was going on a trip like that. He'd just have to deal. What does your fiancé think? Does he think you're nuts? I think you'll love having it! As long as you are at peace know you are now officially a crazy dog lady! For real. But it's all good, we're all crazy here so we get it. :wub:


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

StevieB said:


> Oh no you di'int! Just kidding. I love that you got a stroller. My husband would die, but I'd do it anyway if I was going on a trip like that. He'd just have to deal. What does your fiancé think? Does he think you're nuts? I think you'll love having it! As long as you are at peace know you are now officially a crazy dog lady! For real. But it's all good, we're all crazy here so we get it. :wub:


Hahaha Celeta! Hr doesn't know I bought it! FedEx actually delivered it today in our leasing office and I haven't gone over to get it yet because I had to work today. I plan on getting it tomorrow, assembling it, and sneaking it into the trunk of the car before we leave! That way, he won't have time to react! :thumbsup:

Actually, I've made my peace with being a crazy dog lady. Tonight, we just got four (!!!) pjs delivered in the mail for Gus to wear at the hotel. Carter rolled his eyes so far in the back of his head I swear he could see his brain! :HistericalSmiley: Although once I put it on Gus he admitted that he looked very cute in it. Might try to post some pics of him wearing the pjs. :wub:

Will post the stroller pic tomorrow once it's been assembled.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

His ride is here and we love it! Gus took to it immediately :wub: Please pardon the mess. I had just finished assembling it. :blush:

Now I just need I find a way to tell Carter about my latest "crazy dog lady purchase"



















Mommy's view:



















It's safe to say that he's pretty comfy in it. Sleepy puppy


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I can see having a stroller for more than one fluff. But I use my doggie purse otherwise. Also when I got this dog my daughter made me promise never to get a stroller. One of the reasons I have a five pound dog is I can always manage to carry him. But sounds more comfortable for the dog @ outside restaurants. I hope the weather in the south gets warmer for your trip.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

That was my thought process too, Pat. I was just going to carry Gus in a purse so I purchased several different types. In fact, he loves riding in them! However, what I realized after going to a bunch of outdoor festivals and farmers markets was that carrying a 4.5 lb dog in a purse on my shoulder for longer than half an hour really did a number on my back! Even messenger type bags like fundles weren't much better. Because my fiance is very much resistant to carrying Gus in any type of carrier, even unisex looking ones like the fundle, I figured it would be a really nice option to have a stroller for long days out. Besides, he can't really say anything since I know i'll be doing all the pushing anyway! 

And he definitely is a lot more comfortable in the stroller than a purse, I think. I just have to muster the courage to take him out in it. :w00t:

We also plan on getting a second fluff eventually and this stroller definitely has room for two! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That is so awesome!! You'll love having a stroller plus it is so useful, all the stuff you can just pop in there. He looks really comfy, cute and lovable.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the pics of Gus in his new ride! I love the look of the stroller too.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Love the pics of Gus in his new ride! I love the look of the stroller too.


Aww, thank you Nida! It looks really cozy in there. He's napping in the stroller as we speak. I wish I could climb in, too. Lol

I can't wait to see your stroller, too! Bet your gang will love it.


----------

